# Can you have too many plants?



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I just bought this plant package thingy today, theres some nice foreground plants which i liked, so i just got it. And i bought 5 giant hairgrass. *Plants Alive.*

I already have 2 swords, 2 twisted val and a watersprite. Is there such thing as having toon many plants?
They are all low-medium light plants, i have just under 1.2 wpg. I have fert tabs scattered, and i add esha prophyll every 2-3 days. Should i be adding or doing anything else now that i have more plants?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

got any pics? well i dont think too much is bad if anything your tank will be more healthier with a well planted tank, and when your plants are healthy it means you have healthy fish too!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here are some crappy photos. I have the right side just low plants, with a few tall hairgrass at the back, hopefully it will fill out a bit. I also just put a few foreground plants in the left corner, just to even it out.

Also could somebody Id those two redish colour plants which are amongst the foreground plants.
Thanks.

And yes, one of the P's has a eye missing.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

ID the 2 reddish ones in the last pic? One on left is a lotus of some sort, the other looks like an Aponogeton.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

your not even close to having too many plants. Only thing bad about too many plants is flow for the co2, or light getting to the bottom.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like Lotus and maybe a ruffled sword


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

red plant on the right is a red ludwiga or however its spelled. Yeah your no where near having a lot of plants. Ever browse the planted tank pics? IMO a heavily planted tank stays healthier. I used to have a lot of plants in my 125. Ever since I took a bunch out Ive been battling BBA, blue green algae slim crap and dealn with fluctuating water params. Planted tanks are the way to go.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Too many plants = a good thing!!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Yanfloist said:


> my god your good!


NEVVVVVVVVVVVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!

heres mine and I would say thats a lot. From my experience the plants take all of the nutrients from the algae and the more I have the less algae work I have.


----------

